# Does anybody have any extra Levamisole?



## TCB (Jan 20, 2014)

I have camallanus worms in my aquarium. I had just enough leftover levamisole for one treatment, but in three weeks time I need to do one more. I need 8 grams in total, if anybody has any leftover I would be happy to purchase it off of you. 

If there is anybody who cares to know where I got them from, the only source I can think of that connects to my last outbreak is Shaugnessy river. Don't ever get any ornaments or substrate from there unless you plan on bleaching the crap out of whatever you get.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 11 grams that you can have for free. Send me a pm to arrange pick-up if you want it.


----------

